# Can someone explain this, re 6speed Getrag in R32GTR



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

I bought a 6speed Getrag to use in my R32GTR. I was told i need the front prop, and first half of rear prop. 

But, when installing the gearbox in my car, i used the propshaft that came with the box, which had been taken out of a R33GTR, it was too long. 

The propshaft that i had in my car with the 5speed did actually fit straight in, with the 6speed box. 

Please look at the pics, the propshaft with pink color wrighting on it is the one i used with my stock 5speed, and the other one (the long one) came with the box, taken off a R33GTR, which did not fit.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Asim - I don't have this in my car yet, but in looking at the parts that come in the too expensive Nismo kit, the front propeller shaft is OEM BNR34, while the rear is a "Nismo made rear prop shaft for BNR32/BCNR33."

So, the Nismo kit does not use either an OEM 32 or 33 rear prop shaft. I wonder if it's something in the middle, lengthwise?

Aki


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

akasakaR33 said:


> Asim - I don't have this in my car yet, but in looking at the parts that come in the too expensive Nismo kit, the front propeller shaft is OEM BNR34, while the rear is a "Nismo made rear prop shaft for BNR32/BCNR33."
> 
> So, the Nismo kit does not use either an OEM 32 or 33 rear prop shaft. I wonder if it's something in the middle, lengthwise?
> 
> Aki


From the information i have, you need the R34GTR front prop because it is longer, and first half of the rear prop beacuse it is shorter. 

What i cant understand is, why did my rear propshaft, that came out of the car which had a 5speed stock gtr box, fit straight in with the 6 speed getrag? 
And the rear propshaft that i got with the 6speed, came out of a R33GTR. 

Im not complainting or anything, just curious to why the stock 5speed rear prop fit straight in with the 6speed getrag. 

Asim


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

it sounds very strange. are u shure u did not mixed up the props??

all the information that you can get from the web, its that you need the r34 rear prop because it is shorter, just like you said.

was it necessary to Hammer out the floor pan??

cheers


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Barros777 said:


> it sounds very strange. are u shure u did not mixed up the props??
> 
> all the information that you can get from the web, its that you need the r34 rear prop because it is shorter, just like you said.
> 
> ...


I am 100& sure i did not mix them up. 

No need to do anything to the floor, the box went straight in.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

Asim R32GTR said:


> I am 100& sure i did not mix them up.
> 
> No need to do anything to the floor, the box went straight in.


so, you already had a r34 gearbox and u didnt know it:chuckle:

i did my self a lot of reading about the getrag conversion, and i don't have a explanation. but at least is working


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Late answer maybe but i used my r32gtr rear prop shaft as well when i put a r34 getrag in my r32gtr.
Only front prop of r34 is needed.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

HenrikE said:


> Late answer maybe but i used my r32gtr rear prop shaft as well when i put a r34 getrag in my r32gtr.
> Only front prop of r34 is needed.


Thanks for the reply  

So basicly this means, when using a R34GTR Getrag in a R32GTR, you only need the front prop....


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

The R34 front prop is 71cm IIRC. The R32 is 69cm.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Madden done this on his R 32 I am sure he used the front half of an R34 prop and front prop.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I have yet to fit mine, but here is my R34 rear prop. Yet to find a front prop.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

akasakaR33 said:


> Asim - I don't have this in my car yet, but in looking at the parts that come in the too expensive Nismo kit, the front propeller shaft is OEM BNR34, while the rear is a "Nismo made rear prop shaft for BNR32/BCNR33."
> 
> So, the Nismo kit does not use either an OEM 32 or 33 rear prop shaft. I wonder if it's something in the middle, lengthwise?
> 
> Aki


Nismo list two kits one for the R32 and one for the R33 I guess the lengths of the propshafts is the main difference.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

HenrikE said:


> Late answer maybe but i used my r32gtr rear prop shaft as well when i put a r34 getrag in my r32gtr.
> Only front prop of r34 is needed.


Very odd, so I bought the rear prop for nothing?:nervous:


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

FRRACER said:


> Very odd, so I bought the rear prop for nothing?:nervous:


No!
Now you have a spare one 

No, but seriously. I did not change the rear prop and maybe the r34 one is different in lenght but i tell you the r32 prop shaft do work anyways!
I have done probably more then 100 drag launches with 600whp and if it would have been souch a big difference between the two i think something would have brooke by now.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

HenrikE said:


> No!
> Now you have a spare one
> 
> No, but seriously. I did not change the rear prop and maybe the r34 one is different in lenght but i tell you the r32 prop shaft do work anyways!
> I have done probably more then 100 drag launches with 600whp and if it would have been souch a big difference between the two i think something would have brooke by now.


Well, its never been an issue if the propshaft is strong enough. Its the length.

So, like me, he has bought one for nothing. 

But we now have a spare, if it ever breaks.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The R34 box sits futher back, so how can a stock prop fit? What is the length of a standard R32 propshaft?

Looking at your pictures the front part of the R32 prop is longer than the front part of the R34 prop.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Well, its never been an issue if the propshaft is strong enough. Its the length.
> 
> So, like me, he has bought one for nothing.
> 
> But we now have a spare, if it ever breaks.


Hi Asim hows things in the land of no slippers? :chuckle:
Now Im pissed, you have bought something you dont need ? I thought I had monopolised all of these things !

Right how much do you want for it ?
I need one ! :runaway::runaway:

One day Im gonna put all these needfull things back on here !
Hope you are well.
cheers cokey

Yes dave from the" incredible GTR shop "you have first dibs :bowdown1:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

cokey said:


> Hi Asim hows things in the land of no slippers? :chuckle:
> Now Im pissed, you have bought something you dont need ? I thought I had monopolised all of these things !
> 
> Right how much do you want for it ?
> ...


Hey man! 

Things are great! 

If the longer propshaft is something you need, then its yours for free mate, I owe you big time  

Just remember it came from a R33GTR which had the 6speed Getrag. 

Hope everything is ok with you aswell? :wavey:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> The R34 box sits futher back, so how can a stock prop fit? What is the length of a standard R32 propshaft?
> 
> Looking at your pictures the front part of the R32 prop is longer than the front part of the R34 prop.


I dont know mate. That is what i used. My stock propshaft which i used with the stock 5speed gearbox, it fit straight in with the 6speed box. 

The longer propshaft in the pic, is the one that came with the box, taken out of a R33GTR.... I have no explanation for this, thats why i started this thread


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Crazy!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

There's a pot off povement possible on a stock r32 prop, that's why it fits  better to have spares then to miss a part and get stuck right ? :thumbsup:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol not really as I only bought it as a temp measure and plan on getting a one peice carbon prop.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

It was suposed to read; there's a lot off movement possible....
I have used a one piece steel prop on my conversion and it was super! Massive weightsaving over stock!


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,

after having all parts for the getrag swap almost for a year laying around, on the past friday i had the time to install it.

Everything went "quite" well, but i was surprised that the front part from the rear prop shaft that i bought from a BNR34 was not necessary. 

so, for the ones who are looking to put a Getrag on a BNR32 you will not need the rear propshaft. 


cheers

Barros777

p.s does anyone need a BNR34 rear propshaft ? :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I know I wasted 200 for nothing because everyone including tuners said its needed! :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Did you convert from pull to push? and what clutch did you use? How does the car feel?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

cool - glad i read this - considering a 34getrag myself for my own 32gtr

is it easier to drive or more responsive? a remap is needed surely?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

anthonymcgrath said:


> cool - glad i read this - considering a 34getrag myself for my own 32gtr
> 
> is it easier to drive or more responsive? a remap is needed surely?


It is a lot easier to drive in my opinion. But you run through the gears pretty quick. 

I converted to E85 this season and made close to 700hp / 730nm at the wheels... and when i drive it in RWD it easily spins the wheels in 5th gear  

One of the best mod i have done to my car!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Did you convert from pull to push? and what clutch did you use? How does the car feel?


I converted from pull to push, and use a OS Giken 3plate clutch with a R34 OS Giken flywheel.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> I know I wasted 200 for nothing because everyone including tuners said its needed! :chairshot :chairshot


welcome to the club fellow, but i spent a little more uke:



FRRACER said:


> Did you convert from pull to push? and what clutch did you use? How does the car feel?


yes, i bought a clutch (HKS GD Pro twin plate) and a clutch operating cylinder for a BNR34.



anthonymcgrath said:


> cool - glad i read this - considering a 34getrag myself for my own 32gtr
> 
> is it easier to drive or more responsive? a remap is needed surely?


Well i did not had the time to make a proper test, (i just drove thru the city) but the car revs much "easily/free". is like having more 80 BHP :chuckle: 

i am also using E85 and pulling samthing above 680 BHP (at the fly) and the getrag will make the car more agressive. my car is mostly use on the streets a same track days. no 1/4 mile....

i dont think that you need to do a remap, but if the tuner has same time, i hope he can take a look.

if it is worth it to do the conversion? i think so, next weekend i hope to find same time for a proper test i after i can tell more about it. :nervous:

cheers


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Asim, did you have to hammer at the transmission tunnel to fit the getrag? I am fitting mine hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Asim, did you have to hammer at the transmission tunnel to fit the getrag? I am fitting mine hopefully this weekend.


Hey

No hammertime needed :chuckle:
The box goes straight in mate. Just remember to tilt the engine by jacking it up in the front. Makes life so much easier when putting the box in. 

Also, you need to modify or change out the rubberhose to the clutch slave. I used the same hose, but made new copper line to make it all fit.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

cool, no hammer time, no rear prop 

I have a BNR34 slave, so I need a new hose going to the slave? I guess I can use a Nismo braided one for the R34?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/179454-nismo-clutch-hose-kit-skyline-gtr.html

Engine is already out, so I will be fitting the engine once rebuilt with the gearbox already in the car.

BTW any pictures of your gearbox all fitted in?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> cool, no hammer time, no rear prop
> 
> I have a BNR34 slave, so I need a new hose going to the slave? I guess I can use a Nismo braided one for the R34?
> 
> ...


No idea about the hose kit. I just used the stock R34 hose, and made a new copper pipe to fit everything together. 

What would you like pic of? Dont have any, but will be under my car in a day or two.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Did you have any issues with wiring? two connectors out of the getrag, one connector is for the reverse light, what is the other?

I got the bit about the stock hose, but what is the copper pipe for?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Did you have any issues with wiring? two connectors out of the getrag, one connector is for the reverse light, what is the other?
> 
> I got the bit about the stock hose, but what is the copper pipe for?


One connector is reverse light, the other i think is neutral switch? Not sure since im not using either. I just left them. 

The R34 slave is mounted the other way around then the stock R32 slave. So the pipe needs to be longer to reach the slave. So I made a new copper pipe to accomodate for the extra length. 

Just to mention it, I already have the Tilton Flow Control Valve installed, so it was very easy for me to extend the pipe.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh, by the way. You can not use the R32 speedo drive in the R34 box. The speedo drive in the R34 box has a smaller diameter than the R32 box.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought the speedo drive drive fitted straight in as confirmed by a number of people who have done this before??


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> I thought the speedo drive drive fitted straight in as confirmed by a number of people who have done this before??


i put my straigt in, and it does work fine, so no worries.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Very odd but I can confirm that the R32 std prop does fit when using a getrag box having fitted it all last weekend.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Asim/Barros did either of you experience any vibration as a result of keeping the std prop?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Asim/Barros did either of you experience any vibration as a result of keeping the std prop?


Hey FR (Sorry, keep forgetting your name). 

No vibration at all. Everything was smooth. 

Could you explain a little how / when you notice the vibration? 
My first tip would be to unbolt the rear propshaft at the gearbox end, and rotate it (I think it only fits 180degrees turn) and take the car for a spin. If that does not help, rotate it back and try the same at the diff end. 

Have you had the rear propshaft completly off the car? And did you put any marks on the flanges to have it back in the same place? 

Another thing, if you have had it off the car, also check the center bearing/ mount. I belive there is a way to shim it.. Never done that, but from experience with other cars it can cause vibration (Ive seen it on Supras, sierra cosworths, volvos etc etc)


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Asim the prop was off at both ends the gearbox end well hard to tell where the mark would be because I no longer have the gearbox and now there's a r34 box in its place. Good point about trying to rotate 180 deg on the gearbox end. Diff end was off when the LSD was fitted but was aligned with the painted marks.

The vibration seems to happen above 80-85mph and get loader above that speed. I've had the wheels balanced just incase before I realised it could be the prop also the rear wheel bearings were replaced a few weeks ago at the same time the diff was changed.

Younes


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Thanks Asim the prop was off at both ends the gearbox end well hard to tell where the mark would be because I no longer have the gearbox and now there's a r34 box in its place. Good point about trying to rotate 180 deg on the gearbox end. Diff end was off when the LSD was fitted but was aligned with the painted marks.
> 
> The vibration seems to happen above 80-85mph and get loader above that speed. I've had the wheels balanced just incase before I realised it could be the prop also the rear wheel bearings were replaced a few weeks ago at the same time the diff was changed.
> 
> Younes


My best advice woud be to first insepct the propshaft, if some of the balance weight have fallen off, then try the 180 rotation first. If that does not help i suspect there could be something related to the diff / bearings that was replaced. 

You did not have this vibration before with the stock box? so it must be related to things changed / replaced. 

I have often seen this happen to Audi Quattro`s and most of the times it has been the driveshaft that needed to be greased up. Old lubrication inside the driveshaft made it hard / stiff and caused vibration. 

Also make sure the centerbearing on the propshaft is hooked up properly, if I remember correct, the clamps can be fitted the wrong way.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

No vibrations from the old gearbox or diff prior to the changes. Had a new diff and bearings and output shafts fitted so should not be that also as mentioned wheel bearings are new.

I will try the 180 deg rotation on the gearbox side and see what happens. Also have a look at the centre bearing and any weights if they have fallen off.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Younes

Did you find the source to your problem? Ive seen the wanted thread where you are looking for a propshaft. just wanted to know what you found?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Hopefully tomorrow will have a good look and also check out play in the joints... been flat out with work and evenings are dark and damp in the UK at the mo.

I will need to get the setup balanced as I will be going for the front half from an R34 with the back half of a R32.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Crawled under the car in the wet miserable weather and the centre bearing had come partially out of its cage not sure how but I suspect might be what was causing the issue?

I had a good look at the prop and couldn't feel any play in either direction.

Didn't get to go for a test drive so will try and take it tomorrow and see how that goes. Finger crossed.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Crawled under the car in the wet miserable weather and the centre bearing had come partially out of its cage not sure how but I suspect might be what was causing the issue?
> 
> I had a good look at the prop and couldn't feel any play in either direction.
> 
> Didn't get to go for a test drive so will try and take it tomorrow and see how that goes. Finger crossed.


Good the see this. I can guaranty you that was the source to your problem. 
Cant believe you didnt take it out for a spin immediatly! :chuckle:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Crawled under the car in the wet miserable weather and the centre bearing had come partially out of its cage not sure how but I suspect might be what was causing the issue?
> 
> I had a good look at the prop and couldn't feel any play in either direction.
> 
> Didn't get to go for a test drive so will try and take it tomorrow and see how that goes. Finger crossed.




Did tell ya..lol

Its got to be it!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

This is definately not the case squashing an R32 GTR prop with a Getrag box is definitely not a good idea. I experienced horrendous vibrations because the whole prop was compressed by 1" and was taking up the difference in length through the flex in the shaft and putting a strain on the centre bearing too! 

I should have proceeded as planned initially with the mix of R32 rear and R34 front but as some here mentioned it worked perfectly 

You cant make that 1" vanish with out having a knock on effect elsewhere.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

So, you did use the back end from the r32, and from the center bearing to thegearbox you did use from the r34?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes rear prop is the R32 inc centre bearing, front half is R34. This setup now works as intended and is not compressing the prop beyond its natural limits and not angling upwards and stressing the centre bearings and cv joints.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Good work is it now noise and vibration free?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

yes all good got the whole thing balanced too as an interim measure till my carbon prop arrives.

Point of my post was if anyone thinks they can do the conversion and their existing prop will just simply fit they are in for some issues.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> yes all good got the whole thing balanced too as an interim measure till my carbon prop arrives.
> 
> Point of my post was if anyone thinks they can do the conversion and their existing prop will just simply fit they are in for some issues.


Good info, for clarity of this thread is it the same situation for getrag into r33, or are r33 and r34 rear props the same length


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Same for the R33 also. I believe across all 3 platforms it is the front prop that differs and would make sense for Nissan to have the same rear prop and just have varying front lengths - cost saving purpose. R33 prop is the longest out of all of them some 3.5" over an R32 and 2.5" over and R34. Oem weight with centre bearing approx 15kg for R32/34 and 16kg for R33


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just had a look again R33 rear part of the prop is certainly longer than the R34/32 rear prop. The getrag is 1" approx longer in length than a 5speed box, the R34 front prop is 1" shorter. Hence why the need to use that prop.


----------

